# Excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

So yesterday i found out that i can get a buck from my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!
Next year i will probably be complaining about goat maths(rofl) I will try and post pictures of him when i get him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Tell us about him, @Spades


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Better worry about Goat Maths right now! Better safe than sorry, what am I saying, better apron than lots of small nice cuddy fluffy :kid::kid3::kid2::kid::kid2::kid3:ohlala::goatrun::goatrun::goatrun::rungoat::goatrun::goatrun::goatrun::kid::kid2::kid3: ..... mg:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Congrats!!!!
Pics totally!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Tell us about him, @Spades


She is too busy damcin at her good fortune to tell us bout him. :cleverrofl)


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> She is too busy damcin at her good fortune to tell us bout him. :cleverrofl)


Lol!!!!!
Probably!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Tell us about him, @Spades


The lady didnt tell me much about them (i have 3 to choose from) but i do know that they are all Boer and he is about 3 months old! Thats all i know for know!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Spades said:


> The lady didnt tell me much about them (i have 3 to choose from) but i do know that they are all Boer and he is about 3 months old! Thats all i know for know!


Then I suggest going to the buck forum here and reading some of those threads, especially the ones about conformation, so you have a better idea what you are looking at when it is time to choose.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Then I suggest going to the buck forum here and reading some of those threads, especially the ones about conformation, so you have a better idea what you are looking at when it is time to choose.


Will do!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds very exciting! I hope you have a great experience and enjoy the buck you get!

We have 6 bucks right now! (doh):haha:
Of course 4 of them are 3 months old. Trying to get 2 of the younger guys sold, and getting ready to relist to include a 3rd. We don't want to part with one of the 10mo boys though, and they are twins lol. The other 3mo buck, even though he's related to most of our herd, my daughter doesn't want to part with him, he's a really nice buck. We might have to give him a few girlfriends this fall! My kids show them, otherwise we'd have sold all the bucks and only have 1 for breeding lol.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I dont understand goat maths!!!!!
I understand the idea but how can you have too many goats?
You just sell some!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

So young...


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> So young...


Who?


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Better worry about Goat Maths right now! Better safe than sorry, what am I saying, better apron than lots of small nice cuddy fluffy :kid::kid3::kid2::kid::kid2::kid3:ohlala::goatrun::goatrun::goatrun::rungoat::goatrun::goatrun::goatrun::kid::kid2::kid3: ..... mg:


What's wrong with lots and lots and lots of small nice cuddly fluffy???? I thought you could never have too many of those!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

cristina-sorina said:


> What's wrong with lots and lots and lots of small nice cuddly fluffy???? I thought you could never have too many of those!


Except when you can't pay for them!!!!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

cristina-sorina said:


> What's wrong with lots and lots and lots of small nice cuddly fluffy???? I thought you could never have too many of those!


So did I, until they grew up and ate all hay there was, and still produced another lot of small nice cuddly fluffy, who grew up and ate and produced fluffy nice cuddly ...


healthyishappy said:


> I dont understand goat maths!!!!!
> I understand the idea but how can you have too many goats?
> You just sell some!!!


WHATTT???!? Sell dear Cutie? No, never! :inlove: Sell dear Daisy? Never, I did tell you! :inlove: Sell old Buckie? ARE you crazy??? :inlove::inlove::inlove: - Sell one of those small cuddly nice fluffy ones? Oh, NOW I think I stop talking with you!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

So i just got him a few days ago and His name is Charger!!!! He was a single and he supposedly should have some fancy looking young ones!!!!!!!!!! Will try and get pics soon!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

(dance):neat:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And please look out for you-know-what! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> And please look out for you-know-what! :inlove::inlove:


These::kid2::kid3:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Here is the BEAUTY:haha: Not super colorful but he will make do:haha:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> These::kid2::kid3:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep!!! The wonderful goat math!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> Here is the BEAUTY:haha: Not super colorful but he will make do:haha:


Nice!!!!!:inlove::inlove::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba:
He is a beauty!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Pay attention to his minerals and especially his vitamin D-3


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Mr. Studly Buck!!!!:inlove:


healthyishappy said:


> Nice!!!!!:inlove::inlove::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba:
> He is a beauty!


Thanks!


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

@Trollmor


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Pay attention to his minerals and especially his vitamin D-3


He is getting PWR.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Spades said:


> He is getting PWR.


Yes, I know. I'm just saying to watch for signs of deficiencies, and because his skeleton needs evening out so he can support a good musculature as he matures, that's why I said the vitamin D-3.

The development of a herdsire is very easy from the beginning, but is difficult to make it happen after the fact.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Trollmor said:


> And please look out for you-know-what! :inlove::inlove:





Spades said:


> These::kid2::kid3:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





healthyishappy said:


> Yep!!! The wonderful goat math!!!!!


Yupp. Remember the Galapagos Lesson ...

- Have you tried hens against the flies?


----------

